# ICD-9 code irregular endometrial lining



## yt (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anybody know what is the code for an irregular endometrial lining finding on ultrasound? This is not documented as endometrial hyperplasia.


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 31, 2008)

Look at 793.5


----------



## martha37 (May 1, 2009)

she is correct 793.5


----------

